# A quoi correspond la ligne TOTAL Dans l’application forme  ?



## morphine63 (6 Février 2022)

Bonjour
Savez vous à quoi correspond la ligne total sous les graphiques BOUGER et ACTIVITÉS. Dans l’application forme ?

Merci


----------



## maxou56 (12 Février 2022)

morphine63 a dit:


> Savez vous à quoi correspond la ligne total sous les graphiques BOUGER et ACTIVITÉS.


Bonjour,
Pour Total bouger, c'est de mémoire (ou ce que j'ai compris) les calories en activités + celles normalement consommées le reste du temps (métabolisme de base).
Soit 974+1412

Pour activité par contre?


----------

